# NFAA Rules



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

Can a State organization that is a member state of the NFAA host an open tournament that is open to the public?
Can you give me the page number in the NFAA Constitution that confirms your answer?

thanks for your response....


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

most shoots are open. it's just that in order to compete for awards, you need to be a member. if they arent specifically stated as 'closed', anyone can sign up and shoot. it's the award thing that isnt there.

try shooting in a state or national level rubber deer thing and be in an awarding class without being a member. wont happen. you'll be in the guest class there too.

'closed' means or should mean that only members of the hosting org can compete for awards.

one of the main reasons for having to be an org's member is the host club's insurance policy. silly rule, but thats the way it is these days. the other is it prevents out of state shooters from travelling around and winning neighboring state's state shoots. 


from the rules:

artical III, paragraph 10
Adjacent NFAA affiliated states shall be authorized to arrive at unilateral or reciprocal nonresident
membership arrangements. Resident as being defined as from the state through
which the Member’s NFAA card is drawn. NFAA members may join as many affiliated
states, if accepted, as they wish. However, they may only shoot in the Sectional and the
State Championship of the resident state for championship awards. The member must
notify NFAA Headquarters in writing when changing residence. NFAA members may
compete for awards in only one Indoor, one Outdoor and one 3-D Sectional; and only one
Indoor, one Outdoor and one 3-D State tournament per calendar year. The member may
shoot as a guest at any other time. Members may be privileged to change their state of
residence two times during a calendar year.


shoots like vegas, lancaster, iowa and presely's are open to all that pay because they arent sanctioned shoots by any org. they borrow the games and tweak the format to make it more exciting, but they are not a state, sectional or national shoot per se. they are pure money shoots.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I do not think so, especially at the state level. An excerpt from the state association requirements is copied here.

2.7 NFAA membership requirements may be waived at State level only in:
2.7.1 Special events conducted for the sole purpose of membership promotion.
2.7.2 Special events conducted in conjunction with Bowhunter Jamborees and
Bowhunter Education programs.
2.7.3 The issuance of non-competitive state association memberships.
2.7.4 In guest divisions not shooting for awards.
2.8 The special events as listed in paragraphs 2.7.1 and 2.7.2 above shall be limited to
state sponsored events and shall not exceed five per year.

An open championship would not be included in any of these exclusions.

Guests may be welcomed at state level tournaments and not compete for the state awards. Also, there can not be any awards for guests, not even designated guest awards.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*state championship*

Rob what youre trying to get at here is that the 450vegas shoot we (WVAA) had last week was not a state championship ? just a shoot sponsered by the (WVAA)


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> most shoots are open. it's just that in order to compete for awards, you need to be a member. if they arent specifically stated as 'closed', anyone can sign up and shoot. it's the award thing that isnt there.
> 
> try shooting in a state or national level rubber deer thing and be in an awarding class without being a member. wont happen. you'll be in the guest class there too.
> 
> ...


rock monkey,
thanks for your response... but what I'm really digging for, can a NON NFAA member shoot against members in an open tournament, held by your state assoc. ??


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

*thanks*



FS560 said:


> I do not think so, especially at the state level. An excerpt from the state association requirements is copied here.
> 
> 2.7 NFAA membership requirements may be waived at State level only in:
> 2.7.1 Special events conducted for the sole purpose of membership promotion.
> ...


Jim, Is this quote from the NFAA Cont. or your state By laws.. 
If it is from the NFAA Cont. can you please give me the page number.
thanks...


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

*state championship*

All,
Am I correct to assume that you can only have One Indoor State Championship and One outdoor State Championship per Year hosted by your State Assoc.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

spotman said:


> All,
> Am I correct to assume that you can only have One Indoor State Championship and One outdoor State Championship per Year hosted by your State Assoc.


From Page 42:
State Association Approved Tournaments:
The NFAA affiliated states *may provide any number of outdoor and indoor tournaments, up to and including the state championship level.*

From Page 12:
*Must offer one Indoor State Championship and one Outdoor State Field Championship *tournament per year using official NFAA rules, rounds and targets. These tournaments must require NFAA membership. In the event a state does not have a field range available to host an outdoor field championship, an alternate official NFAA outdoor round may be used.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

spotman said:


> Jim, Is this quote from the NFAA Cont. or your state By laws..
> If it is from the NFAA Cont. can you please give me the page number.
> thanks...


The text he quoted is also from Page 12 of the NFAA Constitution.

Seems a little confusing to me though.
2.5 says:
Must offer one Indoor State Championship and one Outdoor State Field Championship tournament per year using official NFAA rules, rounds and targets.* These tournaments must require NFAA membership. *In the event a state does not have a field range available to host an outdoor field championship, an alternate official NFAA outdoor round may be used.

But then 2.7 says:
2.7 *NFAA membership requirements may be waived at State level only in*:
2.7.1 Special events conducted for the sole purpose of membership promotion.
2.7.2 Special events conducted in conjunction with Bowhunter Jamborees and Bowhunter Education programs.
2.7.3 The issuance of non-competitive state association memberships.
*2.7.4 In guest divisions not shooting for awards.*

Sounds to me like you can have non-NFAA members compete as long as they're not competing for the state championship awards.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*thats right*



rock monkey said:


> most shoots are open. it's just that in order to compete for awards, you need to be a member. if they arent specifically stated as 'closed', anyone can sign up and shoot. it's the award thing that isnt there.
> 
> try shooting in a state or national level rubber deer thing and be in an awarding class without being a member. wont happen. you'll be in the guest class there too.
> 
> ...


artical111 paragraph10pretty much answers it all in black & white!!


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

We are running our state championship in conjunction with another non-NFAA tournament. Only NFAA members can get the state awards but non-NFAA members will be shooting and will be going head to head with NFAA members for the overall non-NFAA tournament awards.

They are technically two tournaments. NFAA members are entered in both the state tournament and the non-NFAA tournament. Non-NFAA members are entered in only the non-NFAA tournament. State medals will be awarded only to NFAA members. Overall non-NFAA tournament winners will get awards. So, an NFAA member could conceivably get two awards. 

If we want to gain more members, we need to come up with creative ways of getting them to our shoots!!


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

rudeman said:


> We are running our state championship in conjunction with another non-NFAA tournament. Only NFAA members can get the state awards but non-NFAA members will be shooting and will be going head to head with NFAA members for the overall non-NFAA tournament awards.
> 
> They are technically two tournaments. NFAA members are entered in both the state tournament and the non-NFAA tournament. Non-NFAA members are entered in only the non-NFAA tournament. State medals will be awarded only to NFAA members. Overall non-NFAA tournament winners will get awards. So, an NFAA member could conceivably get two awards.
> 
> If we want to gain more members, we need to come up with creative ways of getting them to our shoots!!


I think this is a good idea. States need to increase membership and should be able to do what they feel will work.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

rudeman said:


> We are running our state championship in conjunction with another non-NFAA tournament. Only NFAA members can get the state awards but non-NFAA members will be shooting and will be going head to head with NFAA members for the overall non-NFAA tournament awards.
> 
> They are technically two tournaments. NFAA members are entered in both the state tournament and the non-NFAA tournament. Non-NFAA members are entered in only the non-NFAA tournament. State medals will be awarded only to NFAA members. Overall non-NFAA tournament winners will get awards. So, an NFAA member could conceivably get two awards.
> 
> If we want to gain more members, we need to come up with creative ways of getting them to our shoots!!




```

```

Kudos ! ...:shade:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rudeman said:


> We are running our state championship in conjunction with another non-NFAA tournament. Only NFAA members can get the state awards but non-NFAA members will be shooting and will be going head to head with NFAA members for the overall non-NFAA tournament awards.
> 
> They are technically two tournaments. NFAA members are entered in both the state tournament and the non-NFAA tournament. Non-NFAA members are entered in only the non-NFAA tournament. State medals will be awarded only to NFAA members. Overall non-NFAA tournament winners will get awards. So, an NFAA member could conceivably get two awards.
> 
> If we want to gain more members, we need to come up with creative ways of getting them to our shoots!!



Our problem is that we have 2 state organizations where _some_ of the leadership in each org have their heads up their rectums.... In 10 or 15 years when the old farts have died off I suspect it will be better. I shoot in both orgs state championships.  A start towards reconciliation would be for the 2 orgs to hold _a_ state championships at the same time. Yea right......... 

I will probably be flamed by someone from each of the orgs......... Neither should fell like I insulted one more than the other.


----------

